# GoGoGo in T-T-Trouble



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

https://reason.com/2019/11/18/calif...lind-people-ubers-and-lyfts-without-a-permit/
California Tried To Fine a Company $10,000 for Ordering Blind People Ubers and Lyfts Without a Permit

GoGo Grandparent gives people without smartphones a way to use rideshare services. Regulators think that's a problem.

California regulators are trying to crack down on a company that orders Ubers for the blind and elderly.

In February, the Consumer Protection and Enforcement Division (CPED) of the California Public Utilities Commission-the state body that regulates transportation network services such as Uber and Lyft-issued a citation to GoGo Grandparent for operating a for-hire transportation service without permission.

Regulators demanded that the company pay a $10,000 fine and obtain the necessary permit to run a transportation network company, which would involve getting $1 million liability insurance for its vehicles and handing over lists of its drivers to the state.

But GoGo doesn't own any vehicles, and it doesn't contract directly with any drivers.

Instead, for the past four years, the company has been providing a toll-free hotline that customers without a smartphone can call to order an Uber or Lyft ride to their home or another prearranged location. Using customer-provided information, GoGo's software automatically orders a ride, then charges a 27-cent-per-mile fee for its services.

GoGo's service is aimed at elderly and disabled people who either don't have or can't use smartphones. Its novelty and perceived public benefit-improving mobility for seniors-has earned the company coverage from such outlets as The New York Times and TechCrunch.

State regulators have taken a more negative view.

California law defines a for-hire ride service-referred to as "charter-party carriers"-as any "person engaged in the transportation of persons by motor vehicle for compensation." CPED argues that this applies to GoGo. In regulatory filings, it has used the Merriam-Wester definition of "engaged" as "involved in [the] activity."

The division officially cited GoGo in February. In March, the company filed an appeal, arguing that the regulations it was being asked to comply with were inapplicable to its business model.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> State regulators have taken a more negative view.


It sounds like GoGo WentWent off the RailsRails and will soon be GoneGone.

What a PityPity.

.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" GO GO GOVERNMENT"

HAS TO HAVE ITS GRUBBY HANDS CONTROLLING EVERYTHING !


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> " GO GO GOVERNMENT"
> 
> HAS TO HAVE ITS GRUBBY HANDS CONTROLLING EVERYTHING !


Some food for thought.
"People are encouraged to take their anger and frustrations out on the government. But the real propagators of tyranny - who have 'demolished civil society', who have purposely marginalized people, creating the fabricated 'wants' that people spend most of their lives pursuing - are the powerful private corporations which back government. Whilst our media is filled with stories and scandals about government, these powerful, privately owned corporations remain hidden, out of sight, unnamed, untouchable. This is a genuine achievement of corporate propaganda. - Noam Chomski


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm all for the gubment doing this crack down.

Gogo was just marking up the rides and pumping them back through lyft/uber after all.

If they let gogo get away with it who knows how many there would be in short order.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Some food for thought.
> "People are encouraged to take their anger and frustrations out on the government. But the real propagators of tyranny - who have 'demolished civil society', who have purposely marginalized people, creating the fabricated 'wants' that people spend most of their lives pursuing - are the powerful private corporations which back government. Whilst our media is filled with stories and scandals about government, these powerful, privately owned corporations remain hidden, out of sight, unnamed, untouchable. This is a genuine achievement of corporate propaganda. - Noam Chomski


I respect Noam.
But he is a socialist.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

They will tell you Free Warld. Freedom is just another word for nothing left to loose.
Basically, you can call it what ever you want but, We live Capital dictatorship.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

What CA Regulators Really Said......

"Yo, we need to tax you. Because everyone in CA has to pay up!"


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Best thing to happen to Uber drivers.

Hopefully they close up.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> What CA Regulators Really Said......
> 
> "Yo, we need to tax you. Because everyone in CA has to pay up!"


If they can't tax it, they kill it.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

I wonder what the broader implications are for GoGo. If they're being fined for operating a transport for hire company, and CA's AB5 legislation has declared those to have employees in drivers, and not independent contractors.

So what does that mean for GoGo; do they now owe back taxes for all of the drivers who've taken one of their customers, is that something that have to work out with part being paid by Uber, and Part by them? 

If they're on the hook for back taxes and benefits I don't see how they make it. I doubt they have the cash reserves to get there. They would probably be better off paying the fine and going into dissolution to close out the corporation and hope they can before someone realizes they need to go after them for employee tax liabilities. 

I've never taken a gogo ride, but frankly I'm hoping they go under their clients extra work, extra risk, it takes longer to complete the ride with them, and you never get a tip. They're perfectly lovely people but still...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> I wonder what the broader implications are for GoGo. If they're being fined for operating a transport for hire company, and CA's AB5 legislation has declared those to have employees in drivers, and not independent contractors.
> 
> So what does that mean for GoGo; do they now owe back taxes for all of the drivers who've taken one of their customers, is that something that have to work out with part being paid by Uber, and Part by them?
> 
> ...


exactly, nothing against the elderly pax but GoGo themselves never tip and are on record telling their pax not to tip

f that


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> I wonder what the broader implications are for GoGo. If they're being fined for operating a transport for hire company, and CA's AB5 legislation has declared those to have employees in drivers, and not independent contractors.
> 
> So what does that mean for GoGo; do they now owe back taxes for all of the drivers who've taken one of their customers, is that something that have to work out with part being paid by Uber, and Part by them?




You have layers on top of layers,

It's a mess once you factor in Go go grandma subcontracting to uber, to subcontract it to the driver,

In any case the driver are underpaid and if california declares Gogo to be not paying their state taxes guess what?

If the gubment declares it to be law it's the law,


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> But he is a socialist.


The American public was and is under constant propaganda regarding the dangers of socialism or even communism inside the U.S. and that is BS. I am not saying that communism, or even socialism, are good things. I am saying that the American public is profoundly confused about what socialism and communism really are. In such a religious society (and this is a different discussion) as American society is, any socialist or communist concept is impossible.

What Chomsky is against is the concentration of power, and concentration of power is equally toxic to capitalism and socialism alike.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

AARP and their 38 million members will easily prevail
GoGo is Good Good ✔
AARP stated mission is "to empower people to choose how they live as they age".

disclaimer. I am not an aarp member nor currently eligible for membership


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> https://reason.com/2019/11/18/calif...lind-people-ubers-and-lyfts-without-a-permit/
> California Tried To Fine a Company $10,000 for Ordering Blind People Ubers and Lyfts Without a Permit
> 
> GoGo Grandparent gives people without smartphones a way to use rideshare services. Regulators think that's a problem.
> ...


Not shocked at all. These are the same idiots that passed the law making Goober/Lyft drivers employees! This sounds like a worthwhile service. I can't wait till the morons in California start getting screwed over by this moronic move they wanted so badly.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> If they can't tax it, they kill it.


Or pass TAXES TO FUND KILLING IT !



Cold Fusion said:


> AARP and their 38 million members will easily prevail
> GoGo is Good Good ✔
> AARP stated mission is "to empower people to choose how they live as they age".
> 
> disclaimer. I am not an aarp member nor currently eligible for membership


A.A.R.P. !
The Only thing that stands between us and being trucked off in EUTHTHANASIA VANS TO FREE UP SOCIAL SECURITY TO PROVIDE " FREE COLLEGE" !


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Or pass TAXES TO FUND KILLING IT !
> 
> 
> A.A.R.P. !
> The Only thing that stands between us and being trucked off in EUTHTHANASIA VANS TO FREE UP SOCIAL SECURITY TO PROVIDE " FREE COLLEGE" !


As someone that is NOT a member of AARP but eligible I believe that NOTHING is free. Free College? Tax payers pay for dead beats to get another handout? Kids need to figure it out. Go get a student loan. Go into the military and earn that free college. Stop thinking you DESERVE something when you clearly don't. Entitlement for you just costs the rest of us in taxes and man kind suffers in general.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Good. They'll be much safer taking a regular taxi, that's not maintained, dirty, with a foreign driver who never had a background check.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> https://reason.com/2019/11/18/calif...lind-people-ubers-and-lyfts-without-a-permit/
> California Tried To Fine a Company $10,000 for Ordering Blind People Ubers and Lyfts Without a Permit
> 
> GoGo Grandparent gives people without smartphones a way to use rideshare services. Regulators think that's a problem.
> ...


Go- Go granny should be licensed and taxed, Uber gives them a corporate account that screws drivers.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

These laws regulating businesses have been on the books for decades. No one is exempt.

Why does a company like GGG think they are exempt from these laws and regulations when every other business must comply with those laws and regulations?

No one is telling GGG that they can't exist. They just must get properly licensed and follow the rules and regulations.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Good. They'll be much safer taking a regular taxi, that's not maintained, dirty, with a foreign driver who never had a background check.


In most cities taxi drivers background checks are done by the Sheriffs dept or other law enforcement agencies.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Picked up this granny last month, who was around 85😁
She was going for a surgery and talked about a Santana concert she had seen. I followed all her orders and dropped her at the hospital. Granny was giving 2$ tip, but I took 1$... 
Once at the entrance of the hospital , I had to pull granny out of her back seat, but very mildly.😁 no body parts went chapter 11😁


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> In most cities taxi drivers background checks are done by the Sheriffs dept or other law enforcement agencies.


One of the law enforcement agencies that hand out drivers' licenses to illegals like they're candy? Criminal illegals move to the front of the line?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> One of the law enforcement agencies that hand out drivers' licenses to illegals like they're candy? Criminal illegals move to the front of the line?


Some States give DL to illegals, but passing a background check requires a SS number. Illegals can't get a job without it.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Some food for thought.
> "People are encouraged to take their anger and frustrations out on the government. But the real propagators of tyranny - who have 'demolished civil society', who have purposely marginalized people, creating the fabricated 'wants' that people spend most of their lives pursuing - are the powerful private corporations which back government. Whilst our media is filled with stories and scandals about government, these powerful, privately owned corporations remain hidden, out of sight, unnamed, untouchable. This is a genuine achievement of corporate propaganda. - Noam Chomski


Conspiracy theorist people :rollseyes:

If you wanna know what these "powerful", "unknown" companies are up to go check the stock market, then shadow said companies.

Some are up to no good, but I detest boogeymen quotes.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Some States give DL to illegals, but passing a background check requires a SS number. Illegals can't get a job without it.


Oh that's right. I forgot. It's impossible to get a stolen or fake Social Security number.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> These laws regulating businesses have been on the books for decades. No one is exempt.
> 
> Why does a company like GGG think they are exempt from these laws and regulations when every other business must comply with those laws and regulations?
> 
> No one is telling GGG that they can't exist. They just must get properly licensed and follow the rules and regulations.


ggg should probably be exempt, assuming they sub out 100% of their work to uber/lyft. GGG could easily turn around and give that business to cab companies if uber/lyft kick them off the platform.

I end up with $100 plus a week in revenue off one of medical account, specifically it's the paratransit account for the local bus authority (giving rides to people with disabilites (lyft got kicked off the account but seperate point). If i was a daytime driver it would be $150+ A DAY.

The bus company shouldn't consider me an employee.

It would be like a hospital paying me to drive their clients in a taxi, are they a transportation company? Am I a hospital employee?

if go go grandparents is just subbing out all their business that's on the people they sub it out to.

But now your going to say.... isn't uber the same thing?

uber is taking the payment from the customer, providing commercial insurance (and or the car) and terminating under performing drivers, setting the rates, ect ect ect..

GGG is just booking rides (albeit a ginormous crap load) from uber/lyft.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Conspiracy theorist people :rollseyes:
> 
> If you wanna know what these "powerful", "unknown" companies are up to go check the stock market, then shadow said companies.
> 
> Some are up to no good, but I detest boogeymen quotes.


So if the public wants to understand how Uber cheats on its drivers, people should look at the stock value and immediately understand the exploitation?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> So if the public wants to understand how Uber cheats on its drivers, people should look at the stock value and immediately understand the exploitation?


No people should actually evaluate the company. Driver exploitation and eventual elimination is exactly what it's telling it's shareholders. Pending litigation, government push for enforcement globally, AI algorithms profitability, etc all comes up in evaluation.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> exactly what it's telling it's shareholders


You said "if you want to know" and I am not a shareholder. I was asking about the PUBLIC. Do you think there is any significant difference between the public (anybody using the service and interacting with the drivers) and the shareholders?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> You said "if you want to know" and I am not a shareholder. I was asking about the PUBLIC. Do you think there is any significant difference between the public (anybody using the service and interacting with the drivers) and the shareholders?


Shareholders are the public, you evaluate stock before you buy it. It's called doing your homework.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Shareholders are the public, you evaluate stock before you buy it. It's called doing your homework.


Chomsky is not "talking" to shareholders. He is telling the people/the public what corporations in general are doing to the society.

The shareholders are not the public, they are - from the moment they've decided to buy the shares - the corporation.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Chomsky is not "talking" to shareholders. He is telling the people/the public what corporations in general are doing to the society.
> 
> The shareholders are not the public, they are - from the moment they've decided to buy the shares - the corporation.


You are being purposely ignorant. Shareholders are regular people, that why they call it a "publicly" traded company.

The information those shareholders used to evaluate if they wanted to buy stock of this company is available to the rest of society.

What you are doing is making an excuse to be lazy and uninformed about what's going on around you.

In this age of information "You" as a citizen have the option to be an informed individual or a sheep. If you wanna be a sheep then be so but do not blame a bogey man for your problems.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You are being purposely ignorant. Shareholders are regular people, that why they call it a "publicly" traded company.
> 
> The information those shareholders used to evaluate if they wanted to buy stock of this company is available to the rest of society.
> 
> ...


If you do not own shares, you are NOT a shareholder. Nobody could be a shareholder before owning shares.

If you interact with a frustrated driver and he tells you his mile and minute rate got reduced, while you want to have a quiet ride, and you want to find out who's at fault, you listen to Chomsky.

Please stop confusing the public with the shareholders.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> If you do not own shares, you are NOT a shareholder. Nobody could be a shareholder before owning shares.
> 
> If you interact with a frustrated driver and he tells you his mile and minute rate got reduced, while you want to have a quiet ride, and you want to find out who's at fault, you listen to Chomsky.
> 
> Please stop confusing the public with the shareholders.


You are completely missing the point.

Can the general public buy shares?

You research a company before you buy shares in it. They are obligated to disclose the information to the public for this very purpose.

*You have your mind so wrapped up in on the word shareholder, that you are missing the entire point.*

Its not about shareholders but knowledge of what the company is doing, it's agenda, it vision, and how it plans to get there.

Uber openly told everyone cutting driver pay and eventually eliminating drivers is part of its business strategy. Why? Because it went public.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Shareholders are the public, you evaluate stock before you buy it.


Before you own the stock, you are NOT a shareholder.


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You have your mind so wrapped up in on the word shareholder,


I know, it is my fault. 
Hahaha...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Before you own the stock, you are NOT a shareholder.
> 
> I know, it is my fault.
> Hahaha...


Two part sentence...

"You evaluate stock before you buy it"

You're purposely ignoring the content of what I wrote because it doesn't fit your argument.

You know what continue believing in boogeymans and witch hunts.

Oh a the Uber boogeymen has already stated more pay cuts are on the way.

&#129300; I wonder where I got that information from... I'm not an Uber shareholder so I must be psychic.

Oh snap I also know they are trying to sabotage AB5 in California. My powers are expanding...

or maybe this was listed as concerns in the ipo and growing concerns with their quarterly earnings report and when Dara addresses shareholders.

Oh but wait &#128551; how do I know that information if I'm not a shareholder. Maybe I psychic after all or...

The information is available to the entire public due to SEC regulations because they are a public traded company.

It's called a public traded company because the "public" are its shareholders. If it where unknown venture capitalist it would be a private owned company that doesn't have to disclose to the "public".

You sir do not have a basic understanding of companies, stock, nor how they relate to the law.

When you put your head into the ground your ass naturally goes into the air, do not blame others when poked.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Two part sentence...
> 
> "You evaluate stock before you buy it"
> 
> ...


Please educate yourself. Pepsi pushed the U.S. government to overthrow the Chilean democratically elected president - see A Marxist threat to cola sales? Pepsi demands a US coup. Goodbye Allende. Hello Pinochet
Today, when the U.S, spends on "defense" as much as the next 10 nations combined and nobody is attacking the U.S., every single military intervention is done in American corporation's interest and not in American people's defense...

...and that takes us to Voltaire, who said - "Those who can make you believe absurdities, can make you commit atrocities."

and back to Chomsky - "Corporations are totalitarian institutions. Board of directors at the top of managers give orders, everyone follows orders&#8230;.. At the very bottom of command, if you are lucky you can rent yourself to it and get a job , and if you are sufficiently propagandized you may even buy some of the junk they produce and so on&#8230;"

What are you talking about?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> Please educate yourself. Pepsi pushed the U.S. government to overthrow the Chilean democratically elected president - see A Marxist threat to cola sales? Pepsi demands a US coup. Goodbye Allende. Hello Pinochet
> Today, when the U.S, spends on "defense" as much as the next 10 nations combined and nobody is attacking the U.S., every single military intervention is done in American corporation's interest and not in our nation's defense...
> 
> ...and that takes us to Voltaire, who said - "Those who can make you believe absurdities, can make you commit atrocities."
> ...


&#128514; Point proven, you deflected and swapped topics.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> &#128514; Point proven, you deflected and swapped topics.


Hahaha... you are funny, I'll give you that!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> https://reason.com/2019/11/18/calif...lind-people-ubers-and-lyfts-without-a-permit/
> California Tried To Fine a Company $10,000 for Ordering Blind People Ubers and Lyfts Without a Permit
> 
> GoGo Grandparent gives people without smartphones a way to use rideshare services. Regulators think that's a problem.
> ...


So this happened in February and was appealed in March. Was it RESOLVED?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber does this kind of Shyt daily and gets away with it... But the state chooses to go after a smaller company that they don't think will fight back with a panel of attorneys like Uber would...

Cowards. Sorry ass state.....


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Any state could shut down Uber in a Heartbeat. They don't because of the money pouring into their accounts


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> AARP and their 38 million members will easily prevail
> GoGo is Good Good ✔
> AARP stated mission is "to empower people to choose how they live as they age".
> 
> disclaimer. I am not an aarp member nor currently eligible for membership


You will be shortly


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Back to the original topic:

I think GGG is in violation. Just because they sub everything out doesn't make them exempt.

I had a DirecTV dealership. I hired ICs to go door to door to make sales. Then I hired ICs to do the installations. Once they were installed, DTV took over the account. I never touched $$ from the end user. All I did was manage schedules, inventory and payroll. But I still had to register my business properly and pay taxes, etc.

GGG is trying to shirk responsibility. They accept customer orders (by phone) and direct providers (drivers) to do their bidding. They are a transportation company, in that respect.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

GoGo is a pos predator, but California regulatory agencies are bigger predators. 
GoGo “engages” itself as a transportation network company by charging a per-mile fee on each mile driven. GoGo could probably lessen the attention they’re receiving if they simply charged each customer the same flat-rate to enter into the service, but predators would rather be predators.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Oh that's right. I forgot. It's impossible to get a stolen or fake Social Security number.


ID is stolen every hour of the day, how is a company going to verify someone with stolen ID if it hasn't been flagged.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I had a GoGo trip once. The name was "GoGo" in the app. I was expecting a big hootered stripper. Sadly mistaken. 

Old guy left his phone in the car. Gave me a $20 for returning it.

If you care about someone, spend the money and get them a real cab. These GoGoGrandparent asswipes are just reselling Uber/Lyft rides with their markup but doing nothing


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> The American public was and is under constant propaganda regarding the dangers of socialism or even communism inside the U.S. and that is BS. I am not saying that communism, or even socialism, are good things. I am saying that the American public is profoundly confused about what socialism and communism really are. In such a religious society (and this is a different discussion) as American society is, any socialist or communist concept is impossible.
> 
> What Chomsky is against is the concentration of power, and concentration of power is equally toxic to capitalism and socialism alike.


An evil person can be right once in a while. For example, Mao Tse Tung stated that "political power grows from the barrel of a gun".


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Fargle said:


> An evil person can be right once in a while. For example, Mao Tse Tung stated that "political power grows from the barrel of a gun".


The "evil" you are referring to is related to access to power (Charles Manson could be considered "evil", but not because of his access to certain echelons of power).

People that had control of power during successful "revolutions" (communists prefer this term instead of "coup d'etat" because when referring to 1907 bolshevik "revolution" as a "coup d'etat" in the Soviet Union, the use of this term would have sent anybody to the Gulag), have an entirely different perception about decision making, mass manipulation, and propaganda.

Mao was one of those people. The term "evil" could be easily associated with Mao Zedong (English equivalent to Tse-tung) because in his attempt to create a new communist China, he killed an estimated 65 million of his *own people *- 45 million only between 1958 and 1962.

His words simply describe the elimination of his political and ideological opponents.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> Not shocked at all. These are the same idiots that passed the law making Goober/Lyft drivers employees! This sounds like a worthwhile service. I can't wait till the morons in California start getting screwed over by this moronic move they wanted so badly.


....so tell us how you really feel---wait.....

you really, really, _really _hate us Californians, don't you? :laugh:


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Gogo is a parasite living off another parasite, so far the gov isn't doing bad job cracking down on these people.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Good. They'll be much safer taking a regular taxi, that's not maintained, dirty, with a foreign driver who never had a background check.


That's not taxi's thats uber/lyft. To do taxi you have to get fingerprinted, background check, and commercial insurance. I've seen just as many dirty ubers'/lyfts with foreign drivers, that have been wrecked, and lately running on the little donut spare tire....

But I do agree they would be safer in a regular taxi.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> That's not taxi's thats uber/lyft. To do taxi you have to get fingerprinted, background check, and commercial insurance. I've seen just as many dirty ubers'/lyfts with foreign drivers, that have been wrecked, and lately running on the little donut spare tire....
> 
> But I do agree they would be safer in a regular taxi.


Taxis are on a spectrum...

On one end you have reputable companies in well regulated markets,

On the other end you have some real nasty hoopties with sketchy drivers.

It's important to know that just like restaurants taxi companies vary considerably.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Good. They'll be much safer taking a regular taxi, that's not maintained, dirty, with a foreign driver who never had a background check.


Where I live, a taxi driver has to go to Sheriffs dept for a background check.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> The American public was and is under constant propaganda regarding the dangers of socialism or even communism inside the U.S. and that is BS. I am not saying that communism, or *even socialism, are good things*. I am saying that the American public is profoundly confused about what socialism and communism really are.


I am kind of saying that socialism is a good thing.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I am kind of saying that socialism is a good thing.


What "good" has socialism produced that can offset the mass murder done in its name?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Fargle said:


> What "good" has socialism produced that can offset the mass murder done in its name?


If I changed the name would it help? Replace that any other "ism" or religion in that sentence and you could make the same argument. My socialism isn't China's. People do a lot of terrible things in the name of a lot of causes.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I am kind of saying that socialism is a good thing.


There are four terms that need to be explained here - capitalism and corporate capitalism versus socialism and communism.

Capitalism is competition. Corporate capitalism is not competition, because corporations want to entirely eliminate their competition in order to control the market (like Uber versus Lyft and public transit). So corporate capitalism is chasing a monopoly.

Socialism is more of a concept than a reality, because successful "socialist" models exist in hybrid economies with the best example probably being Sweden. Essentially, socialism is defined by social ownership and this is the reason I am saying socialism is only a definition if you want because Sweden, besides a large number of private companies also has_ 46 wholly and partially owned companies. Together, the state-owned enterprises employ around 131 000 people. The estimated total value of the state company portfolio amounts to SEK 630 billion. _
IMO, socialism can only exist in a hybrid type of economical, political or/and social environment, with a* well-dialed level of a regulatory frame* in place.

Communism.... well, I said it before on this forum


jocker12 said:


> Real communism my friend, as compared to corporate capitalism, *has only ONE big corporation - the communist party* - continuously exploiting the entire population, while in *corporate capitalism, the same type of exploitation is done by more corporations.*


In the name of the "secretary-general of the communist party", the only party allowed, communism preaches to eliminate social classes, money and the state itself. In theory, the party members including the secretary-general of the communist party are workers with equal rights and goals. In reality, because power corrupts, the privileges differ. While the people struggle for the benefit of the "nation", the upper-level party members enjoy a more luxurious and struggle free "equality", which is sustainable as long as the masses are conditioned (through communist indoctrination embedded into their educational systems as part of the mandatory curriculums) to continue to chase the common dream. In 100% of the situations, chasing the dream means accepting more and more sacrifices.

Going back to socialism, in the US we do have government socialist type programs that are meant to keep our society safe and healthy - see the US Army, the Firefighters and the Police force, or listen to Cenk Uygur of TYT


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Sure, I can buy into hybrid socialism. I am a communitarian socialist and reject many forms of authoritarian government.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Sure, I can buy into hybrid socialism. I am a communitarian socialist and reject many forms of authoritarian government.


The model is a hybrid, incorporating elements of socialism and capitalism (competition) at the same time in order to evolve at a healthy pace.

Theorists say group ownership leads to loss of individual responsibility, because of the dilution of the individual qualities and goals. I've actually seen that.

But at the same time, I've also understood how one of the most important aspects of our American education (surprisingly ignored by the Americans when compare themselves with the rest of the world) is THE TEAMWORK. No other nation on the planet has this concept so well implemented in their day to day experiences and social fundamental values.

Surprisingly, communist educational systems teach the same value, but their surrounding immediate realities (because human nature calls for individual successes as a unique reflection of individual qualities) lead to selfishness.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> The model is a hybrid, incorporating elements of socialism and capitalism (competition) at the same time in order to evolve at a healthy pace.
> 
> Theorists say group ownership leads to loss of individual responsibility, because of the dilution of the individual qualities and goals. I've actually seen that.
> 
> ...


Capitalism Works only when greed is controlled. Funds need to be focused into education. We need to provide education including the first two years of Community College.

People who make more money pay more taxes.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> https://reason.com/2019/11/18/calif...lind-people-ubers-and-lyfts-without-a-permit/
> California Tried To Fine a Company $10,000 for Ordering Blind People Ubers and Lyfts Without a Permit
> 
> GoGo Grandparent gives people without smartphones a way to use rideshare services. Regulators think that's a problem.
> ...


All I can say is . . .California. Communist Capital of Merika


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> All I can say is . . .California. Communist Capital of Merika


If you don't know anything about California, don't say anything about California.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> If you don't know anything about California, don't say anything about California.


I will say what da hell I want to say about Calicommie state. Shit on the sidewalks is good with you huh?
You don't like it, don't read it.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> I will say what da hell I want to say about Calicommie state. Shit on the sidewalks is good with you huh?
> You don't like it, don't read it.


Nobody s**** on the sidewalk in California a******. That's New York City.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Nobody s**** on the sidewalk in California a******. That's New York City.


Here is a few headlines for you liberal. Get with the times. Get your head out of the sand. And really champ, if you don't know what the hell you are talking about then shut da hell up.

*Poop problems still rising on San Francisco streets. Can a holiday cleanup blitz help? *

Read more here: https://www.sacbee.com/news/california/article237636209.html#storylink=cpy

*Why is San Francisco ... covered in human feces?

San Francisco human feces map shows waste blanketing the California city

People are pooping more than ever on the streets of San Francisco

The Amount of Poop on San Francisco's Streets Has Hit an All-Time High

For the past decade, San Francisco's streets and sidewalks have been increasingly plagued by piles of human shit-and the poop problem is just getting worse. The city officially put together a so-called "poop patrol" task force back in 2018 to deal with the problem, and some Bay Area tech bro even whipped up an app called "SnapCrap" to help city residents file dookie reports to 311, but it looks like the shit crisis continues. *


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

A Canadian pax told me "Southern California is an island of sanity, in a country of madness."

If you haven't been here, you are clueless.

I've been in every state in the lower US, most cities with a hospital, in the last 30 years.

Weather, people, employment, and economy. None better in this country.

Now shut up and visit, so you will have a clue before you post nonsense.



wn100804 said:


> Here is a few headlines for you liberal. Get with the times. Get your head out of the sand. And really champ, if you don't know what the hell you are talking about then shut da hell up.
> 
> *Poop problems still rising on San Francisco streets. Can a holiday cleanup blitz help? *
> 
> ...


A couple of blocks on Skid Row in San Francisco? Are you a fool? People are shiting in your skid row in your town.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> A Canadian pax told me "Southern California is an island of sanity, in a country of madness."
> 
> If you haven't been here, you are clueless.
> 
> ...


Prove my shit on sidewalk headlines are false. Tell Pelosi to prove Trump canoodled with Ukraine while Joe admitted it!



Buck-a-mile said:


> A Canadian pax told me "Southern California is an island of sanity, in a country of madness."
> 
> If you haven't been here, you are clueless.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> Prove my shit on sidewalk headlines are false. Tell Pelosi to prove Trump canoodled with Ukraine while Joe admitted it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 394104


You think 2 blocks of San Francisco is all of California Pinhead?

Also San Francisco is not in Southern California asshat. Your too f****** dumb to even know that.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> You think 2 blocks of San Francisco is all of California Pinhead?
> 
> Also San Francisco is not in Southern California asshat. Your too f****** dumb to even know that.


Even you don't want to recognize that ShitFrancisco is part of California!

FAIL


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> Even you don't want to recognize that ShitFrancisco is part of California!
> 
> FAIL


Dude I've been to the Tampa st. Petersburg area. Do you live in a true s*******. And if anybody is shiting on the streets its people in Florida.

Florida, land of welfare, no jobs, no economy, corrupt government.

You have internal problems to address before you attack the state that is paying your bills. Thats right.

California, Texas, and New York are paying for your national infrastructure and defense.

Forgot that part eh?


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Dude I've been to the Tampa st. Petersburg area. Do you live in a true s*******. And if anybody is shiting on the streets its people in Florida.
> 
> Florida, land of welfare, no jobs, no economy, corrupt government.
> 
> ...


Didn't forget anything. Yep, CA, and NY are paying fed infrastructure because they rip off the most taxes from the freeloaders living there as zombies.

Face it dude, you are a CA loser like the rest of them.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> Didn't forget anything. Yep, CA, and NY are paying fed infrastructure because they rip off the most taxes from the freeloaders living there as zombies.
> 
> Face it dude, you are a CA loser like the rest of them.


Sorry man there are no losers in California. They all move to Florida.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Sorry man there are no losers in California. They all move to Florida.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.foxnews.com/us/naked-florida-man-meth-bites-dog-assault-cop.amp
There's just the one loser in Florida,

Florida man!


----------

